
Founder of BitTorrent is on a quest to develop an eco-friendly cryptocurrency - 0wing
https://story.californiasunday.com/bitcoins-inconvenient-truth
======
tehlike
Siacoin, filecoin or something like that? The article had very little
substance.

~~~
aeontech
Chia - [https://chia.network](https://chia.network)

